# Detailing other people's cars - tips



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Thought it might be a good idea if we all dropped a list of tips to help and share principles, good working practises, tips, hints etc?

Lets keep tham short and sweet and quick to read eh?:thumb: 

-always view the car first
-meet the owner
-always agree what can be done, and gain agreement to the can's, and cannot's before any detail
-try to involve the owner to allow understanding of the work requirements
-take very graphic before and after pics
-be very clear about what you will be doing, using, how that works, what the owner can expect from the products

ok, I'll let everyone chip in and continue this one...  

Iain


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:thumb:   :lol:  :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

When polishing the folowing tools close at hand are invaluable

PTG
Detail brush
Detail Spray
Brinkman
Polish
M/f's

Sound simple I know but it can save a lot of time if these are always to hand and you don't have to keep getting up for them especially when sitting on the floor doing lower door panels!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Brazo said:


> When polishing the folowing tools close at hand are invaluable
> 
> PTG
> Detail brush
> ...


Yep I agree with that! And all of YG's comments too... Its essential that both you and the owner come to a "shared understanding" (thats my management bulls**t for the day! :lol: ) of what is possible and what isn't in terms of finish achieveable and the importance of the safe amount of clear to remove... I know its an expensive investment, but I wouldn't never detail someone else's car (by machine) without a PTG, it just keeps you safe from harm! :thumb:


----------



## mikey boy (Jul 22, 2006)

excuse my ignorance but what is a ptg (newbie alert)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

mikey boy said:


> excuse my ignorance but what is a ptg (newbie alert)


Paint Thickness Gauge, mate. :thumb:

Allows you to keep a track of the starting thickness of the paint, and how much you are removing during polishing stges so you don't end up removing too much or polishing thin paint with a high aggressive polish.


----------



## CLEAN1T (Jul 2, 2006)

*maybe PLI*

maybe public liabilty insurance might help u never know when u can do more damage than already there...
70 quids a year insures you for a million quid maybe worth it ...


----------



## SDAV (Feb 7, 2006)

public liability doesnt cover you for the vehicle you are working on....


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

^^It doesn't cover you for the owner being a complete and total t*ss*r either unfortunately.


----------



## SDAV (Feb 7, 2006)

Beeste said:


> ^^It doesn't cover you for the owner being a complete and total t*ss*r either unfortunately.


:lol:


----------



## CLEAN1T (Jul 2, 2006)

*mines does*

my pli insurance covers me for any damage 2 cars caused by me when detailing...never had a claim lol


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

mikey boy said:


> excuse my ignorance but what is a ptg (newbie alert)


As Dave says, a Paint Thickness Gauge. In case you missed it, there is a new Group Buy for a PTG here

Nige

[/blatant plug]


----------



## mikey boy (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah cheers nige i would like to have one but at present the pennys are going rapidly on other bits but will deffo get one when i know what im doing lol


----------



## SDAV (Feb 7, 2006)

CLEAN1T said:


> my pli insurance covers me for any damage 2 cars caused by me when detailing...never had a claim lol


Really,what company is that from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## CLEAN1T (Jul 2, 2006)

*Its Colonade*

great pli £75 a year covers up 2 a million quid.


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

If you weren't going to be doing and 'cutting' on a car then I guess you don't need a PTG - I'm considering doing other peeps ares but only wash/clay/seal/wax


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

CLEAN1T said:


> great pli £75 a year covers up 2 a million quid.


is great PLI the company?

if not, what is it again?


----------



## CLEAN1T (Jul 2, 2006)

public liabilty insurance that will be


----------



## Neggy (May 23, 2006)

JPC said:


> is great PLI the company?
> 
> if not, what is it again?





CLEAN1T said:


> Its Colonade


It was in the title.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

didnt see that bit, ye it was in the mornin, sounds about right!


----------

